# Flash Flash Revolution



## V-te (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.flashflashrevolution.com/FFR_the_Game.php

Does anyone play the game here? 
I found it very helpful for lookahead.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 31, 2009)

Ew, stepmania is much better. D:

One of Jon Choi's videos:


----------



## V-te (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't know what that is, I play this because I think it's a better alternative to expensive guitar hero.


----------



## goatseforever (Oct 31, 2009)

I played SM and DDR back in the day a lot. A lot.

http://stepmaniaonline.com/index.php?mod=Stepmania+Online&player=jinzo

This was the best my fat ass could do on a pad:


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 31, 2009)

FFR ftw!
Nuff said.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 31, 2009)

STEPMANIA!!!! I like it better than FFR


----------



## qqwref (Oct 31, 2009)

I've played FFR for a while. I have like 75% of all songs AAA'd.

Used to play SM but the timing's off on my computer so I can't play it atm. I think the high-score board and community of FFR make it way more fun than SM, but that's just me.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 31, 2009)

Stepmania is the best besides kartrider. nuff said


although i quit both of them + yoyoing + kendama + penspinning + speedstacking + dice stacking, for cubing


----------



## V-te (Oct 31, 2009)

But it helps cubing.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't think it helps. There might be incremental improvements in finger strength/speed, but you'd get those from cubing too, and most of cubing is lookahead and algorithm knowledge anyway. 

daniel0731ex: Why'd you quit all your other hobbies for cubing? I've never seen cubing as something that required all my free time, and I don't think you ever need to do that unless you are trying to break a record or win a competition. Lots of practice over time is just as good as lots of practice now.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 31, 2009)

I like stepmania, I play it every once in a while. Here's a vid from me:






disappearing arrows! :O :O


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 1, 2009)

Best Freakout video EVER.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 1, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Best Freakout video EVER.



That guy is so cool.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 1, 2009)

I know that guy and remember when the video first came out  He still plays a bit although a lot less competitively.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey. I just started actually practicing (StepMania; not FFR). I'm really bad, only able to pass up to "standard" songs, and I was wondering for any helpful hints as how to get better other than "practice and look ahead" 
Should I just do standard until I can get As all the time, or should I go on Heavy, and challenge myself?


----------



## V-te (Nov 20, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Hey. I just started actually practicing (StepMania; not FFR). I'm really bad, only able to pass up to "standard" songs, and I was wondering for any helpful hints as how to get better other than "practice and look ahead"
> Should I just do standard until I can get As all the time, or should I go on Heavy, and challenge myself?



Do heavy! but do a song you like so that you get the rythim down and focus on getting the keys, then practice this one and the results will translate.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Nov 20, 2009)

I would go Heavy right away. Stepmania is pretty easy to get good at in my opinion.

Haven't played it for awhile though..I probably suck now. Maybe I'll be able to get AA on Quasar


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 20, 2009)

hmmm...okay. thanks


----------



## Edward (Nov 20, 2009)

I play ffr. I was good until well, you know.I was a one handed player.


----------



## The3point14 (Nov 20, 2009)

I used to play both.

I'm Nostopballa on FFR and SMO.

I have a SM video on my youtube channel, but that was back when I played SM nearly everyday.

EDIT: two minutes after posting this I am on FFR haha, hit me up on AIM or MSN and we can do some multiplayer if anyone is game.
EDIT2: And now ffr.com and the mirrors are down?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 22, 2009)

Odd idea, but I wonder if anyone finds this interesting:
http://pastebay.com/71601


----------



## qqwref (Nov 22, 2009)

1) It sounds painful and counterproductive.
2) I don't think you know what a Taser is.

Also, FFR has been down recently. At the moment the site's up but the forums aren't working. This is sad.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 22, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Odd idea, but I wonder if anyone finds this interesting:
> http://pastebay.com/71601



hahaha. random but seems like a fun idea.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 22, 2009)

qqwref said:


> 1) It sounds painful and counterproductive.
> 2) I don't think you know what a Taser is.
> 
> Also, FFR has been down recently. At the moment the site's up but the forums aren't working. This is sad.


sorry. shocker*
And yeah. I've tried 3 mirrors of FFR, and none of them work for me, so I'm just sticking to SM for now.

And I think at least the second idea would be interesting.


----------

